# Comment créer un réseau ethernet entre TVIX HD M-6500A & MAC



## Vaugirard (20 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Jai des problèmes de reconnaissance de mon DD multimédia DVICO TVIX HD M-6500A relié directement à un iMac Power G5 avec Tiger 10.4.11 en éthernet sans routeur. 

Mon disque est formaté en NTFS pour avoir accès à des fichiers supérieurs à 4 Go. 
Il marche très bien avec la télé. Mes réglages sont :

 Dans les préférences système, Partage, jactive : 
dans Sercices : Partage de fichiers Mac, Partage Windows, Session à distance et Accès FTP,
dans Coupe-feu : SMS (sans netbios)

 Dans les préférences réseau du Mac, 
Configuration : Automatique, 
Affichager : Ethernet intégré,
TCP/IP : 
Configurer Ipv4 : Manuellement
Adresse IP : 172.28.1.70
Sous-réseau : 255.155.0.0
Routeur : 172.28.1.70
japplique : une adresse IPv6 apparaît.

 Dans le TVIX :
Réglage réseau par défaut : Filaire, 
Conf. IP réseau filaire : IP statique
Info réseau TVIX, Disque réseau 1 : lent (SAMBA), 
Nom serveur : tvixhd1 (dorigine)
Serveur IP : 192.168.000.001 (dorigine)

Redémarrage serveur FTP  (serveur FTP redémarre avec succès) 
FTP : ID  tvixftp, PW- A5E8DA (écrie en grisé, je pense que cest Username et le mot de passe)

Jai installé RBROWSER version 4.4.8.5
Dans la boite de dialoque, Password Policy : (clic sur) Use KeyChain
Alert : (clic sur) FTP Only
Login Panel :  Protocol : FTP,
Hodt/URL : 192.168.000.001 (IP du disque réseau 1)
Username : ID  tvixftp
Password : A5E8DA 

Après toutes les solutions que je lui propose, le navigateur Rbrowser tourne et fini par indiquer une erreur.


----------



## Whaoooo (20 Février 2009)

Salut 
J'ai le même probleme que toi impossible de creer un reseau entre mon TVIX 6500A et mon mac osx.
Je n'est pas encore formaté le disque en NTFS , en fait j'ai peur de perdre les données du TVIX  peut être peux tu m'expliquer comment procéder de A à Z pour formater.
En fat32 j'ai pu transferer via usb un film HD de 3 GO mais pas plus limitation FAT 32 Oblige.
Et toi qui est en ntfs a tu essayé de transferer de gros fichier via le logiciel NTFS for mac OSX ?

Merci d'avance
Manu


----------



## Vaugirard (20 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Le DD du TVIX est formaté d&#8217;origine en NTSF, format qui autorise des fichiers de plus 4 Go. Voici un lien pour en principe obtenir satisfaction avec un Mac 
http://www.macway.com/fr/download/notices/tvix/tvixhd.pdf
Hélas je ne suis pas certainement d&#8217;avoir bien compris l&#8217;explication.
Vaugirard


----------



## Whaoooo (20 Février 2009)

J'ai effectivement lu et imprimé cette notice mais rien y fait.
Concernant le format du disc tvix quad je le connect en USB et fait pomme I il me marque format FAT et non NTFS


----------



## Vaugirard (20 Février 2009)

EN MARGE DU TVIX
Voici QQ infos sur le formatage des DD pour/sur MAC pour une utilisation dans le monde PC.

Mac lit est écrit : FAT
Mac lit : NTFS
Windows lit et écrit : FAT 32
Windows ne lit pas : HFS+ sans installation de Mac Drive.
(Je te laisse faire les déductions qui s'imposent quant à mes choix de formats pour un disque externe).

MacDrive, permet d'avoir une compatibilité totale entre PC et MAC pour l'écriture de données et la lecture. Une fois installé sur une plate-forme PC. Il te permettra non seulement de formater ton DD en HFS+ mais aussi de lire et d'écrire sur ce dernier. Ainsi tu as une parfaite compatibilité entre PC/MAC.
Par contre attention une fois formaté en HFS+ et si tu te balades avec ton DD pour le mettre sur un autre PC tu devras impérativement installer Mac Drive sur ce PC pour que ton disque soit reconnu.
Ci-joint quelques liens :
http://www.mediafour.com/
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...patible-mac-pc

Vaugirard


----------



## Vaugirard (20 Février 2009)

Ton DD est certainement formaté en FAT 32, pour le format en NTFS il faut le faire sur un PC, cest un format PC, cest pourquoi il doit être en principe fourni pour un DVICO en NTFS. Lavantage du format est dautoriser des fichiers de plus de 4 Go, indispensable pour la HD.
Vaugirard


----------



## Vaugirard (20 Février 2009)

Voici une autre source, je nai pas eu de succès avec.
http://blog.nicolargo.com/2007/10/partager-un-repertoire-avec-mac-os-x.html
Vaugirard


----------



## Vaugirard (20 Février 2009)

Voir aussi : 
*Créer un réseau entre lecteur tvix HD R-3300 et un MAC*

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t289919.html

 J'essaye de créer un réseau entre mon lecteur tvix hd r-3300 et mon ma. Il parait qu'on peut brancher uniquement le lecteur IP dans les paramètres network du lecteur. par contre je n'arrive par à créer le réseau de mon mac. 
 En fait ce type de lecteur est en DHCP par défaut, donc pour s'intégrer à un réseau, il a besoin d'une adresse IP donnée généralement par une BOX. En le reliant à un mac directement, aucune adresse IP n'est distribuée donc le réseau n'est pas possible. Il faut relier le lecteur à une box, faire de même avec le mac et ensuite configurer le lecteur depuis le mac, pour lui 'donner' une adresse IP Fixe. Dès lors le lecteur n'aura plus besoin d'être branché obligatoirement à une box pour 'avoir' une adresse IP.
 En fait j'ai branché le lecteur directement sur ma livebox par le câble ethernet, j'ai saisi mon adresse IP dans les réglages network du lecteur. Maintenant il me faut créer le réseau depuis mon mac qui est en wifi, mais le problème c'est que je ne connais pas les étapes à suivre pour créer ce réseau.
 Il suffit d'activer Airport sur le mac et de "l'associer" à la livebox (voir la notice de la Livebox). Après, il sera demandé sur le mac, le mot de passe WEP de la Livebox.
 En fait mon mac est déjà connecté à la livebox via airport, mais je ne vois pas le DD multimédia du moins je ne sais pas comment faire pour le voir...
 C'est ça que je n'arrive pas à faire en fait c'est détecter le DD depuis mon mac. peut être faut-il que je partage des fichiers. Le réseau sera ainsi créé avec le wifi (mac <-> Livebox) et filaire (lecteur Multimédia <-> Livebox)
 C'est tout justement la galère avec ces disques type PC que le mac ne peut pas voir naturellement dans le menu Aller/se connecter au serveur : taper smb://adresseip_du_lecteur 
si ça répond, c'est que les partages du lecteur son accessibles sinon, c'est très mal "barré"
 Pas mieux, mais déjà essaie de voir si tu peux 
 Merci pour l'info, mais étant novice pour ce genre de manip je n'est pas bien compris à partir de quel menu dois-je taper smb://adresseip_du_lecteur. Et que signifie "pinger" le lecteur ! Si ça répond, c'est que les partages du lecteur son accessibles sinon c'est très mal "barré".
 Pas mieux, mais déjà essaie de voir si tu peux pinger le lecteur !
 Merci pour l'info, mais étant novice pour ce genre de manip je n'est pas bien compris à partir de quel menu dois-je taper smb://adresseip_du_lecteur. Et que signifie "pinger" le lecteur.
 dans le Finder : menu Aller / se connecter au serveur. Le ping adresse IP est une commande pour tester une liaison réseau entre deux postes (fil, wifi, etc...) C'est une manière de savoir si "c'est bien branché". Ca ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'internet fonctionne.
 c'est tout bon en fait c'est pas directement un disque réseau il faut passer par ftp.
merci pour votre aide java script:emoticon('',%20'smid_3')


----------



## Vaugirard (20 Février 2009)

Voir aussi : 
*Créer un réseau entre lecteur tvix HD R-3300 et un MAC*

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t289919.html

 J'essaye de créer un réseau entre mon lecteur tvix hd r-3300 et mon ma. Il parait qu'on peut brancher uniquement le lecteur IP dans les paramètres network du lecteur. par contre je n'arrive par à créer le réseau de mon mac. 
 En fait ce type de lecteur est en DHCP par défaut, donc pour s'intégrer à un réseau, il a besoin d'une adresse IP donnée généralement par une BOX. En le reliant à un mac directement, aucune adresse IP n'est distribuée donc le réseau n'est pas possible. Il faut relier le lecteur à une box, faire de même avec le mac et ensuite configurer le lecteur depuis le mac, pour lui 'donner' une adresse IP Fixe. Dès lors le lecteur n'aura plus besoin d'être branché obligatoirement à une box pour 'avoir' une adresse IP.
 En fait j'ai branché le lecteur directement sur ma livebox par le câble ethernet, j'ai saisi mon adresse IP dans les réglages network du lecteur. Maintenant il me faut créer le réseau depuis mon mac qui est en wifi, mais le problème c'est que je ne connais pas les étapes à suivre pour créer ce réseau.
 Il suffit d'activer Airport sur le mac et de "l'associer" à la livebox (voir la notice de la Livebox). Après, il sera demandé sur le mac, le mot de passe WEP de la Livebox.
 En fait mon mac est déjà connecté à la livebox via airport, mais je ne vois pas le DD multimédia du moins je ne sais pas comment faire pour le voir...
 C'est ça que je n'arrive pas à faire en fait c'est détecter le DD depuis mon mac. peut être faut-il que je partage des fichiers. Le réseau sera ainsi créé avec le wifi (mac <-> Livebox) et filaire (lecteur Multimédia <-> Livebox)
 C'est tout justement la galère avec ces disques type PC que le mac ne peut pas voir naturellement dans le menu Aller/se connecter au serveur : taper smb://adresseip_du_lecteur 
si ça répond, c'est que les partages du lecteur son accessibles sinon, c'est très mal "barré"
 Pas mieux, mais déjà essaie de voir si tu peux 
 Merci pour l'info, mais étant novice pour ce genre de manip je n'est pas bien compris à partir de quel menu dois-je taper smb://adresseip_du_lecteur. Et que signifie "pinger" le lecteur ! Si ça répond, c'est que les partages du lecteur son accessibles sinon c'est très mal "barré".
 Pas mieux, mais déjà essaie de voir si tu peux pinger le lecteur !
 Merci pour l'info, mais étant novice pour ce genre de manip je n'est pas bien compris à partir de quel menu dois-je taper smb://adresseip_du_lecteur. Et que signifie "pinger" le lecteur.
 dans le Finder : menu Aller / se connecter au serveur. Le ping adresse IP est une commande pour tester une liaison réseau entre deux postes (fil, wifi, etc...) C'est une manière de savoir si "c'est bien branché". Ca ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'internet fonctionne.
 c'est tout bon en fait c'est pas directement un disque réseau il faut passer par ftp.
merci pour votre aide java script:emoticon('',%20'smid_3')


----------



## Vaugirard (20 Février 2009)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=210435 message #11
J'ai le TVIX HD_5000MU (février 2007)

Connaissant parfaitement ce produit car acheté depuis le début, aussi j'entretien une correspondance régulière avec les techniciens de DIVCO, je puis t'affirmer qu'il n'y a rien d'anormal.

En effet, Divco ( voir mode d'emploi ) préconise le NTFS = format de formatage WINDOWS, et aussi le FAT32 qui lui est compatible avec OSX.

Par contre il est indiqué de partout que : 
1/ le format FAT32 est limité en capacité = pas plus de 4 GO....
2/ le format FAT32 est beaucoup plus lent que le format NTFS.

Je conseil de surtout formater vos TVIX en NTFS = car cela va jouer sur le diffusion "AUSSI", et pas seulement le transfert qui sera lui plus rapide.

Alors , question ce pose !! pour le NTFS il faut Windows = OUI ! en effet. Donc, si vous avez un PC a coté de vous : soit vous transferez vos données depuis le PC vers le TVIX en ayant créé un PONT avec le MAC ( Mac en réseau avec le PC / partage fichiers windows sur le Mac).

Soit, si pas de partage en réseau possible, alors, récupérez les fichiers sur le Mac et utilisez un soft comme "MAcDrive" qui va émuler le HFS sur Windows, ainsi, vous pourrez par le biais d'un DD externe transferer les données sur le PC qui saura les convertir et ensuite sur le TVIX qui sera lui formaté en NTFS.

Dans tous les cas : TVIX formaté en FAT32 = C'est possible mais LENT, conseillé = NTFS

 S pas de PC ca va être dur ! a part en effet, de laisser le format Fat32 sur le TVIX est ne pas avoir : 1/ La vitesse de transfert et 2/ le limitation au fichiers de 4GO.

si non..je viens en effet, de voir que le sujet à déjà été évoqué sur le site de Divco, je fais un Copier/coller :

****************************************
Mac OS X FAQ for Tvix M-5000U Mac OS X 10.4.8 FAQ: 

How do I setup for an NFS share with the Tvix? 

You'll need NFS manager. NFS Manager makes the shared folder you have chosen to export and mounts it into Netinfo manager with a Network IP address. 

NFS Manager can be downloaded at: http://www.bresink.com/osx/NFSManager.html 

NFS manager with a Tvix (firmware 1.9.5) 

1. Create a new folder on your Machintosh HDD, in the root called: tvixhd1 (you can name it anything, but by default its tvixhd1 in the Tvix) 
3. Download NFS Manager, its ok to run it in Demo mode/shareware. 
4. Click on NFS Shares Tab in NFS Manager 
5. Click on Add Entry (unlock Local Directory permissions by the administration first) 
Set to AT: Local. Viewing directory:/Netinfo/DefaultLocalNode. Authenticated as :you user name" 
6. for the Ad entry, point to the Machintosh HDD folder: tvixhd1 (or to the folder you have your DVD rips in). 
7.Double click on the /tvixhd1 in the list to set its Options: 
treat "root" account as user root and click ok and activate changes, even though its in demo mode. 
8. Setup your Tvix menu for NFS share and match the IP address that the software NFS Manager indicates at the bottom right of the screen of the software. 
9. Restart your Mac. 
10. Goto your Tvix setup for Network settings and select NFS mode and input the server name for the folder you have on the root HDD for your videos. 
11. Input the IP addres from your Mac's NFS Manager software. You can also see it working in the Network of finder with the IP address numbers. 

12. Save your settings in Tvix and go back to the Movie icon and press the Jump button and connect to network disc 
and it should connect in about 20 seconds. It should flash up with your Network shared folders. 
Now enjoy perfect Raw DVD (VIDEO_TS folders) playback with menues, FF, rew, and all. No delays or latency issues. 

Lastly, I'm not responsible for messing up your permissions on your Mac, backup your personal data, incase something goes wrong, I've only documented how I did it.


I think you really don't need Sharepoints as it won't work without using NFS manager to export and mount the NFS shared folder on the Mac. You do need to re-boot both the Tvix and your Mac in order to get the Tvix to find the shared disc and folder using NFS share option on the Tvix. 
Using Samba causes slow stutrering problems streaming a Raw DVD to it. 

This should go in a Tvix Mac FAQ, as Eric from Divco has started to update thiers with mine as they don't have any Macs. 

How do I get my WD MyBook 1TB external USB drive to NFS share to my Tvix? 

You can't, you have to use SMB and thats too slow, and the WD Mybook is Raid so it will not be able to Boot Mac OS X on it. 

What large External HDDs work with the Tvix's USB connection? 

The Seagate External 750GB USB HDD(Pre-formated to FAT32 698.6GB) is recognized by the Tvixs USB port. 

The Tvix will NOT recognize a WD Mybook 1TB (RAID 0 FAT32)! Probably because its not a generic USB drive, its raided.


What Mac DVD ripping applications should I use to put Raw DVDs on my Tvix? 

You can use Mac the Ripper 2.6.6 and Fast DVD Copy 4.4 

How do I test the DVD rips to make sure they will work on my Tvix? 
Use myDVDEdit to correct ifos and vob problems and then test on Apples DVD player.


This FAQ is written by The Axledental DJ (Darren S).


----------



## Vaugirard (24 Février 2009)

Le format NTFS du DD fourni avec l&#8217;appareil permet d&#8217;avoir des fichiers de plus de 4 Go. 

C&#8217;est un format Windows, uniquement accessible en écriture vers le Mac.

L&#8217;application PARAGON NTFS pour MAC fournie un accès en lecture/écriture pour 29,95 &#8364;.

Facile à installer, en français, en USB (donc sans routeur), téléchargeable et en démo pour 10 jours.

http://www.application-systems.fr/paragonntfs
http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/

Bonne utilisation
VAUGIRARD


Note du modo : Ici, c'est le forum "Périphériques", ce topic ne parle que de réglages réseau, donc, il n'a rien à y faire, pour ces sujets, il y a le forum "Internet et réseau". On déménage !


----------



## ckiller (10 Juillet 2009)

pouriez vous traduire la méthode pour créer le réseau avec le disque dur svp

merci de vs réponses


----------



## xniala (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

quelqu'un aurait il essayer d'encoder et de lire des vidéos HD AVCHD encapsulées en quicktime sur le TVIX M 6500 ?

Merci d'avance


----------

